# Help wiring 3.5mm jack.  Diagram included!



## eysikal

I've been trying to figure this out for awhile, but can't.

 I have the jack pictured below:







 I need to figure out how to wire it for use in my CMOY.

 I can't seem to figure out what all the connections on the jack are used for. I'm looking for left, right, and ground. However, there are four connections on this jack. Not sure what is going on here.

 The data sheet with included schematic is HERE.

 I don't know how to interpret the data. The schematic in the bottom-left corner should have the answer. 

 Thanks for your input guys. I'm really getting frustrated here.

 EDIT: I also do not have a multimeter to help me identify the connections.


----------



## cclragnarok

My guess is that 1 is left, 2 is right, 3 is ground, and 4 is the shell of the jack, which might or might not end up connected to ground. Don't trust me on this though.

 You don't need to have a multimeter to test. Maybe you can wire up 1, 2, and 3 to a interconnect, and plug in a cheap headphone into the jack. Then you can try playing music through it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you don't short the soundcard/player though.


----------



## eysikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cclragnarok* 
_You don't need to have a multimeter to test. Maybe you can wire up 1, 2, and 3 to a interconnect, and plug in a cheap headphone into the jack. Then you can try playing music through it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you don't short the soundcard/player though._

 

I'd probably need aligator clips for that huh... Man, I need to get some more tools. This project has been a lot harder than I expected.


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eysikal* 
_I'd probably need aligator clips for that huh... Man, I need to get some more tools._

 

Do you have Harbor Freight around?


----------



## eysikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* 
_Do you have Harbor Freight around?_

 

Yeah, I do. Is it a good place to pick stuff up?


----------



## Samgotit

If you want cheap usable tool that you don't expect to bequeath to you kids - absolutely.

 Last time I was there:

 Multimeter $3.99 (I think)
 Alligator clips
 Small articulated vise (*great* for holding circut boards)
 Small needle nose pliers
 etc.

 If you plan on building more stuff a better mulitmeter is advisable (Sears has a decent one for ~$19.99).


----------



## cclragnarok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eysikal* 
_I'd probably need aligator clips for that huh... Man, I need to get some more tools. This project has been a lot harder than I expected._

 


 All you need is some kind of interconnect from your player/soundcard, with RCA or 1/4 inch plug on the other end. And then some way to connect the interconnect to the jack. Any kind of wire would do. Don't you have some wire for wiring the amp?

 Once again, make sure you don't short your source.


----------



## ruffryder7447

If anyone can help with this it would help me a lot too. I have no access to a Harbor Freight and I don't really want to spend $20 haha so any help is apreicaited


----------



## jarthel

3 is ground
 2 is right
 1 is left

 look at your headphone jack.

 I guess ground is obvious.

 the middle one is right. 

 tip is left.


----------



## eysikal

Thanks guys. I got it all set up and running. It sounds great!


----------



## The Monkey

Does that schematic make sense to anyone?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Does that schematic make sense to anyone?_

 

For once I actually understand it!


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Does that schematic make sense to anyone?_

 

Just think about it in terms of how the plug will be inserted through the ring (#4) in the jack.

 The longer contact #3 will hit the ground ring (once the jack is fully seated)
 The middle contact #2 will line up with the right channel ring
 The shortest contact #1 will line up the left channel tip (the tip of the plug is inserted the farthest inside the jack hence the shortest jack contact)

 That's my take.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_For once I actually understand it!_

 

Lol, please share. I seem to recall asking about this a while ago and people thought the schematic was weird. Is that so? (Or am I just weird?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

